# Israeli nurse -Vancouver or NZ



## DashCullen (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys! 

I'm 27, currently living in Israel. I'm a nurse, and I've already started the immigration process to Vancouver.
It may sound weird, that I've mentioned two completely opposite places ( on the globe at least) but I'm after a laid back lifstyle and a lot of backpacking. So both, New Zealand or the Vancouver area would be great for me!
The main problem now is to find a job as a nurse ( I'm interested in the newborn community health field) in B.C. While in NZ _that_ won't be a problem at all, because they have these Planket Family Helath Centers, which is exactly what I need. 
I would absolutely love to go to NZ, but the main reason I'm more inclined to chose Vancouver is because I have a lot of friends and family throughout U.S, while in NZ I have no one at all. 

*So to my main question:*
For the last two and a half years I've been working in a Family Health Care Clinic and I'm very much interested to continue in this field and to integrate it with working as a lactation consultant. 
From some reading of nursing web sites I got the impression that working in a Well Baby Care Clinic in Canada doesn't imply the same as it does in Israel and mainly people go with their children to a doctor's private clinic for immunizations and growth and development follow-ups.

If you were looking for a place to work at as a community nurse in a family health clinic, in B.C where would you apply for a job?
For instance, in Israel we have the private clinics, family health centers operated by the ministry, centers operated by the health plans (I'm currently working at Maccabi Health Services) and cenetrs operated by municiplalities ( there are about 3 in each neighborhood) 
Can you direct me to some of them? Tell me the names?
I know that was a lot of questions, thank you for reading and your answers!
Daria


----------

